# Apple Expo 2007, qui vient?



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2007)

Tout est dans le titre...
Qui vient et quand à l'Apple Expo, qu'on essaye d'organiser quelques rendez-vous pour ceux qui veulent se croiser!


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2007)

Toujours aucune nouvelle d'une KeyNotes de Steve JObs à l'occasion d'Apple Expo?

IL a des tas de choses à dire cette année (sortie de l'iPhone en France avec Orange quelque jours après l'expo, sortie mondiale de Léopard, peut-être de nouveaux iPod, évolution des Mac Pros, ....)


----------



## chnies (17 Août 2007)

yep !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Septembre 2007)

Vous, je ne sais pas, mais moi, je passe aujourd'hui à 12h30 au Pommier. 



(Comment ça, on s'en fout???...  ...    )


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Septembre 2007)

Je passerais demain 26 Septembre en fin de matinée.


----------



## MamaCass (25 Septembre 2007)

Et Steeve il est pass&#233; ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et Steeve il est passé ?



En ce moment, il doit être occupé avec les producteurs d'agrumes.


----------



## ultrabody (25 Septembre 2007)

de retour de l'apple expo ....

j'ai adoré .. mais comme je n'ai pas encore grand chose du monde mac.. c'était peu frustrant, car je suis sûr d'etre passé à côté de pleins de choses ..

au fait ... il est où le stand de macgé ????


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Septembre 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> de retour de l'apple expo ....
> 
> j'ai adoré .. mais comme je n'ai pas encore grand chose du monde mac.. c'était peu frustrant, car je suis sûr d'etre passé à côté de pleins de choses ..
> 
> au fait ... il est où le stand de macgé ????



Sous l'arbre à cidre non ?


----------



## Melounette (25 Septembre 2007)

Bon bin j'y serais sûrement jeudi et pitètre vendredi pour aller titiller les macbidouilleurs. Et voir si ils se déchirent toujours au malibu coca. Y a des geeks joueurs de WOW à taper cette année encore ?
Au cas où, je me mettrais haut dans le pommier, et je crierais haut et fort que je suis Melounette. Comme ça, on me reconnaitra.
Et si j'en vois qui fuient, je ferais juke box humain toute la journée à côté du stand. Vous êtes prévenus.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Septembre 2007)

Première journée d'Apple Expo. 

Je n'ai vu aucun iPhone.
 Pas beaucoup de nouvelles infos sur Léopard. Mais je crois qu'il devrait sortir le 15 octobre, d'après des sources en principe fiables.  

 Sinon, des exemplaires du nouvel iMac aluminium à perte de vue, et différents stands et autres animations. 

 Le truc le plus marrant, dans le animations, c'était ça : 





*( Click to zoom.  ) *​
Et puis j'ai croisé ci et là quelques humains, aussi...


----------



## ultrabody (26 Septembre 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Première journée d'Apple Expo.
> 
> Je n'ai vu aucun iPhone.
> Pas beaucoup de nouvelles infos sur Léopard. Mais je crois qu'il devrait sortir le 15 octobre, d'après des sources en principe fiables.
> ...



bon on s'est manqué human fly...



allez je re tourne à l'apple expo ...


----------



## Macoufi (26 Septembre 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je n'ai vu aucun iPhone.


Normal, y'a de l'eau dans le gaz entre Apple et Orange qui, du coup, a annulé le stand prévu...

Ils ont INTERET à réctifier le tir d'ici samedi !!  

_Que sest-il passé ?

La direction dApple aux Etats-Unis naurait pas du tout apprécié, mais alors pas du tout, que le grand patron dOrange, Didier Lombard, lâche le morceau la semaine dernière. En déplacement à Hanoï, Didier Lombard a en effet confirmé, à des journalistes, au détour dune conférence de presse, quOrange commercialiserait bien liPhone en France. Or, chez Apple, ce nest pas du tout comme ça que cela se passe. Tout était prévu et réglé comme du papier à musique pour que Steve Jobs, le PDG de la firme, annonce lui-même en grande pompe le lancement de son produit fétiche. Laméricain sest fait voler la vedette.
[...]
Orange a même renoncé à la dernière minute au stand quil avait prévu de tenir à Apple Expo. 
[...]
Du coup, pas diPhone à Apple Expo, donc. Et même liPod Touch, ce nouveau baladeur qui ressemble à liPhone mais sans le téléphone, est lui aussi quasiment invisible. Juste deux malheureux exemplaires sur le stand dApple pour des dizaines de visiteurs plutôt déçus._ (source : france-info.com)


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

Pas d'iPod Touch ?


----------



## Macoufi (26 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Pas d'iPod Touch ?


Je n'y suis pas allée mais il y en aurait deux :


Macoufi a dit:


> _Juste deux malheureux exemplaires sur le stand dApple pour des dizaines de visiteurs plutôt déçus._


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Pas d'iPod Touch ?



D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai lu, il y en aurait deux, mais il faut faire la queue pour pouvoir les manipuler. 

A confirmer.



_Edit: Grill&#233; par Macoufi._


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

J'ai trop h&#226;te de l'essayer :love: :love:

Si quelqu'un a pu le tester &#224; l'Apple Expo, racontez !!!!


----------



## Amok (26 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai trop hâte de l'essayer :love: :love:
> 
> Si quelqu'un a pu le tester à l'Apple Expo, racontez !!!!



Moi je ne suis pas à l'AE, mais je peux te raconter quand même, si tu veux !


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

Vas y, raconte moi :love:

Remarque, j'ai pas cherch&#233;, y'a peut &#234;tre un fil d&#233;di&#233; ?

[] >> ok je vais voir :rose:


----------



## Amok (26 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai trop hâte de l'essayer :love: :love:
> 
> Si quelqu'un a pu le tester à l'Apple Expo, racontez !!!!




Alors il y en a bien deux, mais avant de pouvoir les tripoter, 2 heures d'attente. Ils sont plutot sympas, et l'ergonomie est vraiment très aboutie. Ce qui est nouveau, c'est que ca fait de la musique, et c'est vraiment cool. Pour cela, il faut s'insérer dans l'oreille des boules blanches (appelées "écouteurs") et appuyer sur un bouton.
J'ai à peine eu le temps de le toucher. Un individu, juste derrière moi m'a asséné un coup de rosette de Lyon entre les oreilles et j'ai perdu connaissance.

Mais bon, c'était bien quand même.


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Septembre 2007)

Moi aussi j'ai essay&#233; de les voir. Il a fallu que je me fraye un chemin &#224; grands coups de saucisson sec (tr&#232;s sec le ju..in Br..oux) pour arriver jusqu'au comptoir de pr&#233;sentation. Et l&#224;, j'ai juste eu le temps de remarquer que les &#233;crans &#233;taient pleins de traces de doigts avant qu'une blonde ne m'enfonce un parapluie dans les c&#244;tes .....


----------



## ultrabody (26 Septembre 2007)

il y en a effectivement bien deux...

j'ai pu croisé human fly et macaronique..

les photos arrivent bientot...

également, nous avons pu tester l'iphone !!!
laissez tomber l'ipod touch... et patientez pour l'iphone ..

je vous fais un petit résumé prochainement de mon expérience prochainement..


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai trop hâte de l'essayer :love: :love:
> 
> Si quelqu'un a pu le tester à l'Apple Expo, racontez !!!!


 L'iPod Touch vaut le déplacement.  
 La présentation des photos avec "effeuillage" grâce à l'écran tactile est impressionnante. De même que la navigation sur le web, la gestion de la musique, y-compris les morceaux choisis et téléchargés directement sur le site d'iTunes, sans parler du visionnage  de séquences vidéos diverses (vidéos maison, clips musicaux, longs métrages cinéma, etc...). 
 Bref, manifestement le top à tous points de vue pour un appareil de cette taille.  





*(Click to zoom.  )*




 Mais c'est finalement peu de choses en comparaison de l'iPhone, et de la gourmandise avec laquelle *macaronique* le dévore des yeux... :love: 





*(Click to zoom.  ) *

 (Merci à *macmarco *pour son intervention sur cette dernière photo.  )


----------



## macaronique (26 Septembre 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> et de la gourmandise avec laquelle *macaronique* le dévore des yeux...



:mouais: :rose: Vous feriez de même.


----------



## macaronique (26 Septembre 2007)

D'ailleurs le clavier de l'iPhone n'est pas très facile à utiliser au début. J'ai fait au moins 4 fautes de frappe rien qu'en écrivant "Hello iPhone". Mais je tapais avec ma pouce comme sur un phone normal, si je me souviens bien. J'aurais dû utiliser tous mes doigts, peut-être.


----------



## MamaCass (26 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour ces impressions


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour. L&#224; c'est ferm&#233; l'Apple Expo. :/


----------



## macaronique (27 Septembre 2007)

C'est fermé depuis 19:00, t'es toujours là ?


----------



## mxmac (27 Septembre 2007)

apple expo creuse je trouve !!! pas d'actu, pas le nouveau produit a la mode 

Rien a y voir même pour des achat ils sont pas attirant : 50 euros de réduc sur l'imac 24" chez icblabla ... ils se foutent de qui ? c'est plus reuch qu'a la flouc toute l'année, avec la possibilité de changer son ordi au premier pixel mort !!!!!!!!!!!!

l'iphone est mignon il marche pas mal même safari a l'aire pratique, mais qui voudra payer un ipod le même prix que le iphone ? bref ....

Adobe a un stand de 3 m2 ... une blague !!!

vivement qu'orange organise un vrai apple event en novembre !!!!!!!! :mouais:


----------



## photographiL (27 Septembre 2007)

Je serais à l'Apple Expo le samedi en fin de matinée et je compte y rester une bonne partie de l'après-midi. J'y vais seul..
Je suis photographe, si quelqu'un au même centre d'intérêt veux se joindre à moi, je dis volontier. 

C'est toujours plus sympa à plusieurs


----------



## Melounette (28 Septembre 2007)

Gnaaaaah, trop de boulot, pas pu venir. J'essaie samedi matin, toute la matinée même. Sinon, bin adieu veaux, vaches, cochons, je me ferais raconter l'apple expo par mes p'tits camarades.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

Mal aux dents, mal dormi, tant pis.  

Et je fais quoi de tout ce chocolat?


----------

